# Wire Mesh



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I normally get my wire mesh (5mm) for mouse boxes from a garden centre called Moss end. a few weeks back I went there needing more and they said they wouldn't get more in before February!! I then went to all the places that I thought would have them like Wicks, B&Q, Homebase, Wyvale, Longacres etcetc, and _none_ of them had any!!

Do any of you know where I could get some? Or an online site? I just had a look around on the interwebs and I couldn't find anywhere ): I really need some quite desperately...


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Also, what gauge would 5m holes be??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

wickes and b&q depot Leicester stock the smallest 1/4 " x1/4" mesh,seems strange that you can't get it.You can buy it from farm shops to.You can buy it on line if you are desperate.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Welded-wire-mesh- ... 27b3b3ca9f


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic thank you! Seriously, everywhere we try are either saying they'll get some in the new year or they just give you a blank look and say they've never had it in >.<'' So annoying, when I didn't need it they had it everywhere!


----------



## Mouse Girl (Dec 2, 2010)

type in 1/4" x 1/4" mesh and it comes up with loads of results i think its about 6mm x 6mm they have it on the wickes website hope this helps!


----------



## dazarooney (Dec 10, 2010)

You could try here:

wire mesh

woven mesh


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know where I would be without wire mesh!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I can get 5x5 mm its the ideal size mesh for mice.


----------

